# Spiral of Doom - Finding a Job



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

Any advice would be much appreciated.

I am a graduate with post graduate qualifications, and in July 2014 will complete my MBA.

I am a Senior Manager within a Post-Secondary Education College (Further Education College) here in the UK.

Furthermore, I serve on the Board of Directors for a large Social Housing Company, as a College Governor, and as as an Academy School director.

I have for some time been applying for senior management posts at *Post Secondary Education Colleges* (and some university jobs) in and around *Calgary / Edmonton / Leithbridge* (Southern Alberta) - nothing not a single reply.

On reflection, this does not surprise me - it would be a brave Board / HR Dept. that says "Hey lets short-list this guy from England"

I have contacted several Recruitment agencies in Calgary - those that have replied have all stated that "we will have no problem placing you - once you have arrived in Canada"

Any ideas as to how I could break this cycle?

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should be aware that Canada is not in need of teachers/educators. It is capable of funding requirements from within. Also Canadian employers much prefer face to face applications/interviews.


----------



## linka (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, 
Think again if you are planning to move to Canada. I have just returned to EU after fascinating 1 year adventure there. First, do not believe any agencies. Second, do not expect to get a job according to your qualifications for some time. It is quite difficult to get a GOOD job there if you are foreigner (even from UK). Only advise I can give you is Europe is much better, more advanced in technology and more people friendly 
If you have any questions let me know I will we more than happy to describe you Canadian realities.
Greets!


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thank You*

Thanks for your replies - I appreciate your candor.


----------



## Tobiasz (Oct 25, 2013)

Linka I'd be glad to hear about your experience in Canada and living there. I couldn't find anything like "private message" option so I'm writing it here.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe try a reccie trip and do some face to face, although, as pointed out, there is not a demand for teaching jobs (the opposite in fact, too many qualified without work) so unless you are extremely specialized the chances of the employer getting a LMO for you are slim.

Are you young enough to come over on a IEC/WHV when they open again next year?


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Liam,

Thanks for the reply.

Too old for IEC/WHV - the skills & experience I have only come with time...and Jack Daniel's.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Lotso said:


> Liam,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Too old for IEC/WHV - the skills & experience I have only come with time...and Jack Daniel's.


You will surprised in how many housing/educational projects/programs are in need of well seasoned and experienced managers. One of my PM's is dealing with one that's border line inept.

Book a two week holiday, have a list of potential companies and knock on their doors. More importantly, keep an open mind and be persistent. Here in Alberta employers are practical and do hire based on financial benefit(s)/need(s). We don't have time for elaborated BS.

If you are successful and make it here, we prepared to work darn hard, but to play even harder.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## linka (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Tobiasz,
We went to Canada past year with Permanent Residence status after about 1 year we have applied for it. We use to live in US, UK, BE and of course Poland for long periods of time so I have objective comparison. Already after we landed in Toronto and spend first night in Mississauga I have been shocked how behind Canada is comparing to Europe. I have applied to few universities to start my PhD so first month I have had time to travel through Ontario. To be honest I have not been impressed at all. Finally we have seated down in Ottawa. Because we are PR all bureaucracy was quit pleasant and fast. Looking for a job is challenging, you can send 100 CV and none will reply even if you have years experience as my husband (but it is not Canadian). Be prepare financially to survive about 6 months without job because this is average time new immigrants look for ANY work. We ware lucky and my husband got a job after only few weeks he passed ministerial exams to get his electrical licence. Prices are crazy - 1 bedroom apt around $1000-1200, bills (phones, tv, internet...) $400, car insurance $300, extra health insurance up to $500, food $700-1000. These are basic expenses. So if you earn less than $3000 it is only vegetation. You wont have any money left for trips and so on... Great things in Canada: fantastic, friendly people! You can make tons of friends in no time. But you need to ask your self a question, is it worth it? If you do not work for Union or Government you will spend all your money for basic monthly expenses. In my opinion Canada is over-regulated, health care is basic and not so great (dentist, optometrist, extra treatments are not covered - filling a cavity - $300-500), to get pension rights you need to work there for +40 years. Roads are like in Poland  you know what I mean  It is very hard work to live there unfortunately. But still for us it has been great experience and have highly appreciated Europe. For me Canada is great country to go for vacations not to live there! If you have any specific questions let me know I will be happy to answer you!


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you.
I have always held this view, but it is good to have it validated.

MDV


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

linka said:


> Hi,
> Think again if you are planning to move to Canada. I have just returned to EU after fascinating 1 year adventure there. First, do not believe any agencies. Second, do not expect to get a job according to your qualifications for some time. It is quite difficult to get a GOOD job there if you are foreigner (even from UK). Only advise I can give you is Europe is much better, more advanced in technology and more people friendly
> If you have any questions let me know I will we more than happy to describe you Canadian realities.
> Greets!



More advanced in technology? other than surveillance cameras, what technology exists in Europe that doesn't exist here?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

linka said:


> Hi Tobiasz,
> We went to Canada past year with Permanent Residence status after about 1 year we have applied for it. We use to live in US, UK, BE and of course Poland for long periods of time so I have objective comparison. Already after we landed in Toronto and spend first night in Mississauga I have been shocked how behind Canada is comparing to Europe.


How is Canada behind in any way?




> To be honest I have not been impressed at all.


Not impressed by what?





> Prices are crazy - 1 bedroom apt around $1000-1200


That depends entirely on where you live. I have rented an entire house for under $800 and that included almost all of the utilities. And this was in Waterloo Ontario, not some place in the middle of nowhere.




> bills (phones, tv, internet...) $400



I don't know who you were using but I have a full package of phone, TV, internet, etc. and pay less than half of that.




> car insurance $300


Since you have no driving history in Canada what do you expect? That price will come down as you gain more experience here.




> food $700-1000



What were you eating to have paid that much and where were you buying your food?!?! 





> These are basic expenses. So if you earn less than $3000 it is only vegetation.


I couldn't disagree more.





> If you do not work for Union or Government you will spend all your money for basic monthly expenses.


This is completely untrue.




> In my opinion Canada is over-regulated



Compared to Europe? You cannot possibly be serious.





> health care is basic and not so great



We have one of the best healthcare systems in the world. I'll take it over the NHS with all of its current problems any day.




> (dentist, optometrist, extra treatments are not covered - filling a cavity - $300-500)


What is covered varies by province.




> to get pension rights you need to work there for +40 years.



Completely untrue.




> It is very hard work to live there unfortunately.


That's news to me and I've been here most of my life so know far more about Canada than you do.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Lotso said:


> Thank you.
> I have always held this view, but it is good to have it validated.
> 
> MDV




See above.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Lotso said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Are you absolutely set on Alberta or would you consider other provinces? Regardless, your experience makes you a good candidate for a position in administration at a college or university. Just Google 'list of colleges in Alberta' and go to the wikipedia link (easiest source for a list of them). Do the same for universities. Check each school in the list and go to their human resources webpage to see what positions are currently open. Tailor your resume (not quite the same as a CV) and cover letter to each position.

After doing that for Alberta do the same for any other provinces that you are willing to consider.

I worked in academia for a decade and know there are lots of jobs in the field. But one word of warning - they are a bureaucracy like any other and, as such, can be ridiculously slow in going through the hiring process (it can be even worse at unionized schools which the majority of them are) so you can receive a reply to an application weeks and weeks after the application date. I once applied to a position at the university at which I had done my Master's and when they eventually called me to schedule an interview it had been so long since I had applied that I had forgotten what the position even was! Luckily, I keep all applications (resumes and cover letters and application forms if the particular school happens to require them) on my computer so I could look it up easily enough. And despite them having taken so long to do things, they wanted to schedule an interview for the next day! As I was used to the academic bureaucracy I wasn't phased by this but it can take some getting used to for someone who isn't familiar with it.


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thank You*

I take heart from your suggestions - 

I am not stuck on Alberta per se. However Canada is a huge place and I feel that by concentrating on a single province will help focus my efforts; rather than a 'scatter-gun' approach.

As you suggest, I intend to work through the list ...

Over and above this, I have contacted several Recruitment Agencies in Calgary - three have replied stating that "once within Canada" they believe they "could easily place a person with these skill". Given your understanding of the current labour market etc., would this be possible, or are they doing that 'selling thing'?

MDV


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

*Validation*



colchar said:


> See above.


To be clear, I was referring to the post by Jrge ... who validated my thoughts that good quality, skilled managers are always in demand.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Lotso said:


> I take heart from your suggestions -
> 
> I am not stuck on Alberta per se. However Canada is a huge place and I feel that by concentrating on a single province will help focus my efforts; rather than a 'scatter-gun' approach.
> 
> ...




I honestly cannot answer that as I have no clue about the labour market in Alberta. I live in Ontario so know more about the labour market here.

You also have to keep in mind that, because of the oil boom, there are a lot of jobs in Alberta but that this has also caused the cost of living to shoot up as housing availability hasn't kept up with the number of people going to the province for work.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Lotso said:


> To be clear, I was referring to the post by Jrge ... who validated my thoughts that good quality, skilled managers are always in demand.



Ah, gotcha.


----------

